# Equestrian tickets - Official 2012 - Keep Looking!



## KingfisherBlue (9 July 2012)

Tickets are still popping up on the official site for Eventing, Pure Show-jumping and Pure Dressage categories. Sometimes they're expensive, sometimes not.

XC tickets are still appearing too. Saw some early this morning, although they had gone to '0' when I looked. There were also some pure Dressage tickets, (seemingly available) although they were the expensive ones.

These tickets get snapped up quick (erm, no surprises there). You have to check the site with almost obsessional regularity   though. Since that's not practical for most people, you could try setting up 'shifts' amongst family members/best friends to keep an eye out for you.

Just to recap on an earlier post in another thread, I didn't get ANY tickets at all in the ballot or in May this year. I was really p****d off, to put it mildly. However, over a period of two weeks from late June to early July, I managed to get tickets for all four days of the Eventing. I'm now so chuffed, I've even bought the Wenlock Equestrian badges. That makes me laugh because I didn't like the official mascot of the Olympics when I first saw it. Funny how you can change your mind 

*Keep trying for tickets........don't give up!*


----------



## KingfisherBlue (9 July 2012)

More equestrian tickets are up on offical site as I type this. Worth mentioning if only one person manages to bag a ticket. Prices vary depending on what you want.

Here's the SJ link:
http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...Date=&toDate=&morning=1&afternoon=1&evening=1


----------



## Sleighfarer (9 July 2012)

I got one for Kur on Saturday morning  There was nothing at first, but went back 20 mins later and there they were.


----------



## Shazzababs (10 July 2012)

They seam to add tickets about 7-8am and about 1-2pm.  When they first come up they don't always come up under the 'search available sessions' but show as a available and can be bought if you search for all sessions.

Most of the tickets seam to be singles and I've certainly had more luck buying single tickets.  I've managed to buy OAP show jumping tickets on several days for my mother, and I'm trying to resist dressage freestyle ones for me cos I really can't take another day off work!


----------



## Sleighfarer (10 July 2012)

I have just secured another two for the dressage on the Friday


----------



## KingfisherBlue (10 July 2012)

Seafarer abd Shazzababs: Congrats on getting tickets. 

Timing of the listings: Yes, there are often early morning listings. I've even seen some up at 5am! Other notable times are around lunchtime to mid afternoon, but other days there's zilch.

Agree about the individual ticket thing. I got two tickets for XC, but bought them separately, just in case the computer said "No" to a multiple purchase.

The first time I bought a XC ticket, I freaked out because the page said it had been unable to process payment (even though I'd double-checked everything). As I watched the 'timer' on the page, my heart rate went crazy until I realised the problem....you have to click into the 'tick box' saying you agree to their rules, etc. Yes, that's all it was! 

Now that I've got tickets for all days of Eventing, I must admit that I'm tempted to get other equestrian ones. Must be strong though, as I've spent enough already


----------



## KingfisherBlue (10 July 2012)

Seafarer said:



			I have just secured another two for the dressage on the Friday 

Click to expand...

Well done! 

It's surprising just how many tickets are coming up now.


----------



## imaginegenerous (10 July 2012)

Tickets for dressage on the 9th showing up now if you're quick


----------



## imaginegenerous (10 July 2012)

Eventing dressage also on there - good luck folks


----------



## KingfisherBlue (11 July 2012)

Eventing tickets have *just* gone up as I type this, including XC, and final SJ phase.

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...Date=&toDate=&morning=1&afternoon=1&evening=1

Good luck!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (11 July 2012)

Pure dressage tickets just gone up too (all four days)

Be quick:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...Date=&toDate=&morning=1&afternoon=1&evening=1

Eventing ones too:
http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...Date=&toDate=&morning=1&afternoon=1&evening=1

Good luck!

Let us know if you're successful.


----------



## tiggs (11 July 2012)

I just got home and logged into the Olympics site and got a ticket for the Kur. So excited . This site is really good as it checks for you when tickets come available.
http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/


----------



## KingfisherBlue (11 July 2012)

tiggs: Congrats!  Well done.


----------



## DuckToller (11 July 2012)

Tried for eventing xc but didn't get any - showed up as none available when I went to the next page and I couldn't have typed those damn words in any quicker!

Anyone get xc?  I am your best friend if you need me to be


----------



## KingfisherBlue (12 July 2012)

MORE OFFICIAL TICKETS UP JUST NOW: (sorry for shouting!)

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...Date=&toDate=&morning=1&afternoon=1&evening=1

PURE DRESSAGE too:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...Date=&toDate=&morning=1&afternoon=1&evening=1


----------



## KingfisherBlue (12 July 2012)

They've all gone now, of course. Hope somebody on the forum was successful.


----------



## lme (12 July 2012)

I got one for the team dressage final.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (12 July 2012)

lme said:



			I got one for the team dressage final. 

Click to expand...

Congrats! Great news


----------



## Lynnie1 (12 July 2012)

Arggh!  I am checking obsessively for 2 Show jumping tickets and keep seeing them listed but gone so quick!  Just wish could actually get some (any would do) or it was all over so I can get some work done and my life back!!


----------



## Lynnie1 (12 July 2012)

For the lucky ones that have tickets can you please confirm are they for actual seats or just for entry.  Just thinking if its worth tying to get 1 at a time rather than trying for a pair but as one for my daughter dont want her to end up sat on her own


----------



## ALO (12 July 2012)

I got one!!eventing sj ticket!it was band a which was a bit more than I wanted to spend but adrenalin took over!!can't wait!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (12 July 2012)

ALO - Congrats on getting an eventing sj ticket. Yeah, the adrenalin kicks in. I know the feeling


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

Lynnie1 said:



			For the lucky ones that have tickets can you please confirm are they for actual seats or just for entry.  Just thinking if its worth tying to get 1 at a time rather than trying for a pair but as one for my daughter dont want her to end up sat on her own
		
Click to expand...

They've got an actual seat, row and block allocation on every ticket.


----------



## ponymum (12 July 2012)

Thanks for this thread. I managed to get dressage tickets for the first day today - now I've just got to work out how to get there


----------



## Lynnie1 (12 July 2012)

Thanks for confirming Teapot


----------



## KingfisherBlue (12 July 2012)

ponymum said:



			Thanks for this thread. I managed to get dressage tickets for the first day today - now I've just got to work out how to get there 

Click to expand...

Glad you got some tickets 

The rest of you who still need some: 'Kick-on' and keep trying!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 July 2012)

Seafarer said:



			I got one for Kur on Saturday morning  There was nothing at first, but went back 20 mins later and there they were.
		
Click to expand...

The Kur is on Thursday 9th - there isn't any dressage on a Saturday AFAIK


----------



## LizzieJ (12 July 2012)

more eventing dressage tickets on now


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

Gone again but Kur possibly available


----------



## Dollysox (13 July 2012)

So frustrating - I keep trying and it doesn't matter what I do, every time they show tickets available and I try to get one the search keeps coming up with Not Available.  Just now tried to get SJ tickets as showing as available and it won't even let me buy one!  

I've got tickets to the Team Dressage final but my horse-mad niece is desperate to go to anything and her dad has tried over 50 different times with no success whatsoever.  Just very, very frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## LizzieJ (13 July 2012)

Modern pentathlon riding showing as available


----------



## Nicnac (13 July 2012)

Showjumping tickets available NOW at only £65!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizzieJ (13 July 2012)

They've gone but you don't know that until you actually try to buy them


----------



## millsandboon (13 July 2012)

The French have just added some more tickets to their site
http://www.billetterie-eventeam.fr/uk


----------



## Nicnac (13 July 2012)

Yes, but when you go to buy them this message (in perfect English ) appears:

We don't have enought places for quantity asked.

And that was for 1 ticket!


----------



## Sleighfarer (13 July 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			The Kur is on Thursday 9th - there isn't any dressage on a Saturday AFAIK
		
Click to expand...

I *bought* it on Saturday morning. It is in my hot hands now.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 July 2012)

Seafarer said:



			I *bought* it on Saturday morning. It is in my hot hands now. 

Click to expand...

Lol - der!!  I'll see you there then!


----------



## Lynnie1 (14 July 2012)

Cant actually believe it but just got 2 tickets for the show jumping!!!!  Can&#8217;t even begin to say how pleased my daughter will be!!!  Keep trying guys they are still getting posted


----------



## KingfisherBlue (14 July 2012)

Lynnie1 said:



			Cant actually believe it but just got 2 tickets for the show jumping!!!!  Cant even begin to say how pleased my daughter will be!!!  Keep trying guys they are still getting posted 

Click to expand...

Thrilled for you. That's wonderful news  (Btw, which session?)

Everyone else....keep looking! They do go very quickly - you have to be online as soon as they pop up.


----------



## Lynnie1 (14 July 2012)

KingfisherBlue - They are for the first round of the team jumping on the 5th August.  At last I can stop my obsessive checking of the web site!!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (14 July 2012)

Dollysox said:



			So frustrating - I keep trying and it doesn't matter what I do, every time they show tickets available and I try to get one the search keeps coming up with Not Available.  Just now tried to get SJ tickets as showing as available and it won't even let me buy one!
		
Click to expand...

I know how frustrating it can be. The software sometimes takes a long time to recalibrate the tickets to 'zero' - hence the tickets seem to be there but aren't   I experienced that too before I finally got tickets for all four days of the Eventing and also the team 'pure' show-jumping final. 

There were times, when I was trying to get tickets (all bought late June and July this year), that I was almost in tears with frustration....other times the air was blue with expletives! Even when I felt sure I had bagged a ticket, my heart-rate went sky-high during the payment process. (I just couldn't believe I had a ticket until I saw it confirmed in my account!)



Dollysox said:



			I've got tickets to the Team Dressage final but my horse-mad niece is desperate to go to anything and her dad has tried over 50 different times with no success whatsoever.  Just very, very frustrating and disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

*Do keep trying*. There were some equestrian tickets online early this morning (see the message above by Lynnie1). Sometimes they go up very early, sometimes lunchtime/mid afternoon. There is no set pattern.

Don't give up.....you'd be surprised just how many tickets do come up. If your niece wants to go to ANY of the equestrian session, then I think you have a good chance of getting something.

Good luck!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (14 July 2012)

Lynnie1 said:



			KingfisherBlue - They are for the first round of the team jumping on the 5th August.  At last I can stop my obsessive checking of the web site!!
		
Click to expand...

I sooo understand about the obsessive checking of the website. My OH thought I was completely crazy because of the hours I spent staring at the screen, hitting F5


----------



## KingfisherBlue (14 July 2012)

Just heard from a friend (not on this forum), who reliably informs me that there were quite a few Equestrian tickets online early this morning, including XC day and a dressage day of the eventing and an expensive ticket for the pure dressage Freestyle session, plus some pure SJ ones. 

*I'm posting this to reassure you that tickets are STILL coming up* on an almost daily basis. Could even be a daily basis, who knows? I say that because they come up and disappear so quickly....as we all know so well!


----------



## LizzieJ (14 July 2012)

Yep, there were loads first thing


----------



## painted ponies (15 July 2012)

Im getting desperate now! If anybody has any XC tickets they want to sell please let me know


----------



## KingfisherBlue (16 July 2012)

Hi peeps

There were tickets earlier today for the pure dressage freestyle on 9th Aug (£275), and they sold out fast, despite the big price tag 

There were also some eventing dressage and pure team dressage tickets up. This £150 (gulp), category still seems to be there, but could easily be sold....do not get your hopes up...been up a while.

I only just saw the listings, or would have posted this earlier. Again though, goes to show that if you keep looking everyday, something may pop up.

To *paintedponies*:Keep checking the offical 2012 site - there's still time for the XC tickets to appear.


----------



## Lynnie1 (16 July 2012)

painted ponies - For XC try buying one ticket at a time then add more to your basket before you finalise the purchase as I assume you can move around freely as is the norm for eventing spectators.  Seems that they are getting lots individual tickets relisted and not so many multiple ones if that makes sense.  Good luck


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

Lynnie1 said:



			painted ponies - For XC try buying one ticket at a time then add more to your basket before you finalise the purchase as I assume you can move around freely as is the norm for eventing spectators.  Seems that they are getting lots individual tickets relisted and not so many multiple ones if that makes sense.  Good luck 

Click to expand...

That is a great piece of advice. When it came to getting XC tickets for myself and my OH, I made two separate purchases (on different days) because there was only 1 available on my first try! Of course, the first one was for me (haha!), and I was anxious about another one turning up...but it did.

The only down side to this was two lots of postage, which was a bit tedious, but hey-ho.....RESULT!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

JUST UP - XC TICKETS! BE QUICK 

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACCCB0ACF

All other eventing days too...

....plus pure SJ on 6th Aug. some good prices! (Eventing dressage day 2 all price categories, including £20 and eventing SJ finale day at £55! 

If there are any success stories in buying tickets today, let us know, as it gives hope to anyone else still trying. It can seem like a hopeless task sometimes


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

Tickets for the Kur (Dressage freestyle)! Go, go..go!! (Some folks have already grabbed the £65 ones....just the £175 ones left.

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACD090AD9

*Do also read my preceding post*, as it also has ticket update info (official tickets).

Good luck


----------



## smashed (17 July 2012)

I always seem to spot it just 5 mins too late  How do you spot them on time, or is it just persistence? I am being persistent, just not super lucky.


----------



## mrussell (17 July 2012)

smashed said:



			I always seem to spot it just 5 mins too late 

Click to expand...

[
Me too  =0(


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

smashed said:



			I always seem to spot it just 5 mins too late  How do you spot them on time, or is it just persistence? I am being persistent, just not super lucky.
		
Click to expand...

Hi

Luck does play a part, but sometimes the tickets can go to the orange 'Select' button more quickly in some searches than others. 

In some ways it's not always logical. For example, you might search for all days of Eventing and check the 'show available sessions only' option, but actually see nothing but 'not available' dates for the eventing. 

HOWEVER, if you did a general search for everything that's on at Greenwich (also checking the 'show available sessions only' option, the new tickets CAN and DO show up. Ultimately, what that means is that if you only search using one parameter, other people may get to see available tickets before you do. Trust me on this one....I've spent countless hours on the official site. I've also been 'pipped at the post' similar to yourself because by the time the orange 'Select' button showed up on my searches, the tickets had already gone. All it needs is a few minutes. I know how frustrating it is.

What I ended up doing is having two browsers open, with one (for example) for 'show me available sessions only' for the eventing, and also one for show me all etc., but for ALL Greenwich events for all dates. Very often a ticket would show up in the latter category minutes BEFORE it showed up in the specific eventing (or whatever) category. 

Sorry for the ramble and hope it makes sense.....I did say at the start that the search system does not seem entirely logical.  

*Keep trying!*


----------



## smashed (17 July 2012)

Thanks, that makes sense  I will give it a try.


----------



## Sunset1 (17 July 2012)

Thanks for the tip Kingfisher, just got a ticket for the eventing sj final Will be "billy no mates" as it's a single ticket, but I don't care! Just need to work out how to get there now...


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

Sunset1 said:



			Thanks for the tip Kingfisher, just got a ticket for the eventing sj final Will be "billy no mates" as it's a single ticket, but I don't care! Just need to work out how to get there now...
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic! Well done 

Btw, that category is now unavailable, so you were very quick


----------



## Gucc (17 July 2012)

I bought xc tickets in the early hours of Saturday, but once I'd purchased realised I had only selected one child ticket intstead of two.   Rang the ticket line and I couldn't amend it so have had to offer them back for resale as I can't take one child and not the other :-(. waiting for them to come up again so I can hopefully get tickets for all 3 of us.   You can't buy a child ticket on its own so I couldn't keep the two and buy another unfortunately.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

*More tickets just up!*

For pure dressage: (medal ceremony 7th - only £35!!!!

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1


AND pure show jumping (some medal ceremony ones at £65 as well as the high price ones.

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

Be quick AND good luck!

Also check for any more eventing ones that might be up soon. Worth a look.


----------



## smashed (17 July 2012)

I have had 2 meetings today. Come back both times to find I missed it by 5 minutes. Then I come on here and find that Kingfisher posted them &#61514; But that probably is what killed my chances lol. Thanks ;o)


----------



## Lucyad (17 July 2012)

Damn, I am looking for 1 adult and 1 child ticket for xc, saw some come up, but by the time I had re-logged in to reserve them they had gone!!!  It made me re-enter all my password details as it had timed out.


----------



## mtj (17 July 2012)

Hate to admit it, but xc tickets did show up.  This silly bint was not signed in though, and missed them...sob.


----------



## Lami (17 July 2012)

Sunset1 said:



			Thanks for the tip Kingfisher, just got a ticket for the eventing sj final Will be "billy no mates" as it's a single ticket, but I don't care! Just need to work out how to get there now...
		
Click to expand...

I managed to get a ticket for this a few weeks ago. I just happened to be browsing the site when they popped up for sale! I also got a single ticket so also billy no mates!!!   Am still looking... I want tickets for mens 10,000 and 5,000 finals as im a big Mo Farah fan.


----------



## BJC (17 July 2012)

thank you Tiggs.  I tried the tracker you recommended today and today managed to get 2 tickets for eventing show jumping  and 1 ticket for show jumping final.  Tomorrow - I'll try again for cross country and another show jumping final.  Just hope my kids dont mind eating lentils for the next few months!! My daughter will cope - as she's coming to the eventing show jumping with me - but my son?  Think I might have a few complaints...They do keep coming up - so anybody who really wants them - its worth keeping on trying


----------



## DuckToller (18 July 2012)

What sort of time of day are you all having luck?  I am getting a bit OCD about it, trying to get one more ticket for OH who has now decided he feels left out and wants to go to XC day - him and the rest of the world!


----------



## Sunset1 (18 July 2012)

It seems to be really random Llewelyn! I've been looking for the last couple of weeks and have seen them early morning, mid morning, afternnon, evening (and there are probably some late at night but I don't see those as I'm asleep because of the early mornings) Several times I've got as far as the timed search for tickets only to miss out.... hence the whooping round the kitchen when I finally got one Can only suggest keep trying and will keep fingers crossed that you're lucky!


----------



## theseagull (18 July 2012)

Though not a horse enthusiast myself, my daughter more than makes up for it, so that's how I came across this forum and thought I would add to the Olympic ticket thread. We were lucky enough to get Jumping tickets in the first LOCOG ballot, but were never able to get anything else, until recently. 

What I did was to register with the the authorised Olympic sites in Spain, Belgium and France (you are allowed to as an EU resident) and over the last three weeks have got 10 Athletics tickets (including 1500m final) plus 2 tickets for the 'final' of the Equestrian Dressage on 9th August. You end up paying about 10% - 15% extra in fees, but it's a once in a lifetime event in London, so worth it!!i

The only issue is if you can't then use the tickets - we're now going on holiday and so can't go to the Dressage after all and I don't know how easy it will be to return the tickets to Spain, but I suppose that is the risk you run! Anyway, good luck for those still looking for equestrian tickets - my advice is to keep persevering!!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (18 July 2012)

Keeps saying everything is un available.... whinge...


----------



## Dollysox (18 July 2012)

Dressage Team final tickets just gone up about three minutes ago!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (18 July 2012)

Dollysox said:



			Dressage Team final tickets just gone up about three minutes ago!
		
Click to expand...

I know - but i dont want dressage... meh


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (18 July 2012)

Eventing dressage tickets also now there....


----------



## smashed (18 July 2012)

I had 2 cross country tickets  Only for it to say "an error has occured" when I pressed to move to the payment screen. Game over, did not see them again  The error was with the site, not at my end.


----------



## jnb (18 July 2012)

Quick! Eventing dressage and pure dressage - medal team day!


----------



## mrussell (18 July 2012)

This is horrible...  keep seeing xc day tickets for sale and then you cant buy them.  =0(


----------



## Lami (18 July 2012)

Llewelyn said:



			What sort of time of day are you all having luck?  I am getting a bit OCD about it, trying to get one more ticket for OH who has now decided he feels left out and wants to go to XC day - him and the rest of the world!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Llewelyn,

I got mine at around 5pm. First it said nothing available and when i went back to recheck about a min later, as you do,they were there on offer!! I still pop on as trying to get a couple more athletics. If I see xc i'll try to get you one as we are friends

Lami


----------



## DuckToller (18 July 2012)

Lami - you are a fab friend!  Wasn't expecting OH to suddenly announce he would like to go, but then again he does love Burghley and Badminton.

I am trying intermittently but not had a single orange bite today - probably just as well as my blood pressure goes through the roof and I mistype the security words.

Friend was there Monday, said the ground was fabulous, like a bowling green


----------



## CalllyH (18 July 2012)

Nothing at the moment for anything


----------



## KingfisherBlue (20 July 2012)

VARIOUS equestrian tickets - eight categories, for eventing, pure dressage and pure SJ. Be quick!

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

Good luck!


----------



## smashed (20 July 2012)

All long gone I think 
Was about to get the XC but I had a phone call at work. The only time in the day when I didnt look for 5mins. Then they were available, but already gone (that was 15mins ago).


----------



## KingfisherBlue (20 July 2012)

Annoying when the software is so slow to catch up with sales on that site. Several are still showing to me as available, some in more than one price category. Bah!

Did anybody here get a ticket today? Hope so.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (21 July 2012)

Tickets up, including XC

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

Once again, good luck peeps!


----------



## mrussell (21 July 2012)

This is hideous.  Got the tickets but cant check them out as "Sorry we cannot process your request, try again later" keeps coming up.  AARRHHH  !!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (21 July 2012)

They all went in minutes! Somebody else here said they go 'like hot cakes'. Ain't that the truth!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (21 July 2012)

mrussell said:



			This is hideous.  Got the tickets but cant check them out as "Sorry we cannot process your request, try again later" keeps coming up.  AARRHHH  !!
		
Click to expand...

Oh noooooo!   

There's still time to get tickets. They are coming up every day. 

Stick at it


----------



## KingfisherBlue (21 July 2012)

The've just *added* some *pure dressage tickets* and (I think) some extra eventing dressage ones:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1


----------



## rema (21 July 2012)

I have just put my two Eventing SJ final and medal presentation tickets up for resale on the Olympic website if anyone is interested...And i also have two nights booked and paid for a The Premier Inn going cheap if we can transfer the names.


----------



## CalllyH (22 July 2012)

How much would the premier in be? A nights coming in at £200 on there website at the moment which I'm not paying!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (22 July 2012)

Various equestrian tickets up:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

Good luck!

*XC ones seem to have gone already.*

*Eventing SJ final also gone*


----------



## KingfisherBlue (22 July 2012)

There appear to still be some pure dressage ones available (at different price categories, including inexpensive ones:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...Date=&toDate=&morning=1&afternoon=1&evening=1

Also eventing dressage:
http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1


----------



## KingfisherBlue (22 July 2012)

New tickets just going up, INCLUDING XC

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

*Update: @ 20:31 - XC tickets have now gone*.

I hope somebody on this forum managed to grab one?


----------



## teapot (22 July 2012)

KingfisherBlue said:



			New tickets just going up, INCLUDING XC

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

*Update: @ 20:31 - XC tickets have now gone*.

I hope somebody on this forum managed to grab one?
		
Click to expand...

They were on there at 7.30 but still couldn't get any! Was refreshing for almost an hour, damnit!


----------



## Lami (23 July 2012)

Theres some dressage tickets up!  Perhaps xc to follow??


Edit.. Sj now!


----------



## Lami (23 July 2012)

Eventing sj now popped up!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (24 July 2012)

Dressage tickets on NOW - pure dressage as well as eventing dressage.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (24 July 2012)

XC Ticket - for sale by a friend of a friend.

Offered to me for £200....

WHAT?? I dont want to go that badly!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (27 July 2012)

Hi peeps

I've been very busy the last couple of days and have not been able to give my usual 'alerts' for tickets on the official 2012 website (apologies).

I've noticed a few posts from people on newer threads in this forum who are very keen to get tickets. 

There are STILL official London 2012 equestrian tickets appearing. Earlier today were some pure show-jumping and eventing dressage ones (plus pentathlon, if interested). 

*DO KEEP LOOKING and please don't be tempted by offers on unofficial sites*

*List of Unauthorised websites, as listed by the official London 2012 website:

http://www.london2012.com/spectators/tickets/ticket-checker/

Even if you don't get a ticket, the television coverage is very good. EVEN if you only have Freeview, the schedule is good too.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (27 July 2012)

Further to my above message, the official 2012 ticket site now seems to be in user 'meltdown'  at the moment. I can't even access 'search' data, which must be frustrating for many people 

Has anyone else got the 'we are currently experiencing high demand' page?


----------



## ItsAllPoppyCock (27 July 2012)

Yup! I've been trying all morning and can't get past that page. Very frustrating!


----------



## Liza30 (27 July 2012)

Arrrrgghh! Trying to get tickets but coming up with "nada" 

Anyone had luck?


----------



## Sleighfarer (27 July 2012)

Show jumping tickets there a minute ago - medal ceremonies.


----------



## sarah491 (27 July 2012)

Eventing Dressage tickets available now for anyone that can get to Greenwich for 10am tomorrow morning???  Not me I'm afraid


----------



## Lynnie1 (28 July 2012)

Friend of mine got 2 SJ tickets this morning for Saturday.  Keep trying guys they are definitely still coming up.  Just hope when the actual day comes there are not as many empty seats as there seem to be at the dressage this morning!  With so many people desperate to go that would be such a shame


----------



## noodle_ (28 July 2012)

the dressage finals ones are up now...!!

id be tempted if i could get time of!!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (28 July 2012)

Whoop i just got a X country ticket!


----------



## lara b (28 July 2012)

Sj available now!


----------



## lara b (28 July 2012)

Huge apologies, mis read it :-(


----------



## KingfisherBlue (1 August 2012)

Various tickets, including low price dressage ones for 2nd Aug. Worth a try:


http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1


----------



## Donnie Darco (1 August 2012)

All gone


----------



## Lucyad (1 August 2012)

We have one spare ticket for dressage tomorrow, as my sister now isn't bothered about going.  I was at the SJ yesterday and it was amazing, so we are really looking forward to it, but as we are from Scotland, it isn't too easy to get a friend down to replace her!  Anyone interested PM me - I could arrange to meet on the way there (we will be getting DLR from Canary Wharf), and hand over ticket for face price (it is one of the cheap ones, but the seats are fantastic as similar to the ones we had for SJ - very high up but very central).


----------



## Emma86 (1 August 2012)

Am desperate for dressage tickets...

Just out of interest, To the people who kindly alert everyone when there are new tickets available, How do you know? Do you just keep checking the website or is there a way of being alerted.

Starting to sulk but I still have my fingers crossed I might get my hands on some!


----------



## jessdarcy (1 August 2012)

Hiya, I am desperate for Dressage too, having had such a fantastic day yesterday.
I've been using this checker today 

http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/

But it;s all very quiet this after noon : ( 


x



Emma86 said:



			Am desperate for dressage tickets...

Just out of interest, To the people who kindly alert everyone when there are new tickets available, How do you know? Do you just keep checking the website or is there a way of being alerted.

Starting to sulk but I still have my fingers crossed I might get my hands on some! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Emma86 (1 August 2012)

jessdarcy said:



			Hiya, I am desperate for Dressage too, having had such a fantastic day yesterday.
I've been using this checker today 

http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/

But it;s all very quiet this after noon : ( 


x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

The checker is quite slow, they go live before it registers on there for about five minutes


----------



## Lucyad (1 August 2012)

Lucyad said:



			We have one spare ticket for dressage tomorrow, as my sister now isn't bothered about going.  I was at the SJ yesterday and it was amazing, so we are really looking forward to it, but as we are from Scotland, it isn't too easy to get a friend down to replace her!  Anyone interested PM me - I could arrange to meet on the way there (we will be getting DLR from Canary Wharf), and hand over ticket for face price (it is one of the cheap ones, but the seats are fantastic as similar to the ones we had for SJ - very high up but very central).
		
Click to expand...

No PM's yet, so if anyone wants it let me know - will check quickly before leaving tomorrow morning.  Otherwise will just hand it in at entrance for resale.


----------



## Lami (1 August 2012)

Sj tickets up!


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2012)

I'm trying to buy SJ tickets for Monday...wish me luck!!!


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

when the wait time is 15 minutes they dont go through normally


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2012)

CalllyH said:



			when the wait time is 15 minutes they dont go through normally
		
Click to expand...

That's what I suspected but I'm determined to wait this one out...it's the furthest I've ever got before


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

yep me too but i need my bed - I will give it 15 more minutes


----------



## KingfisherBlue (1 August 2012)

Yes, there do seem to be tickets there (?)

Well spotted the rest of you (I was watching iplayer)

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

As always, good luck peeps


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 August 2012)

Have just gone online and spotted these dressage tickets for 3rd Aug. Prices at £95 and £20:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

No idea how long the link has been up, but worth a try.


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2012)

I got an SJ ticket last night, for monday


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 August 2012)

HashRouge said:



			I got an SJ ticket last night, for monday 

Click to expand...

Well done!

As someone who managed to get seven equestrian tickets, all of which were _separate_ purchases in June and July this year, I know the triumph you must feel


----------



## Snowy1 (2 August 2012)

Dressage link is still working. I want some SJ tickets and am sick of refreshing the screen!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 August 2012)

Dressage tickets up for 3rd Aug:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1

Earlier this afternoon Team SJ finals tickets were up (and disappeared fast). I only saw them after they'd gone, hence no alert on here.

Good luck with dressage tickets @ £95 and £65 respectively.


----------



## Emma86 (2 August 2012)

I'm having no luck at all, even with alerts and CONSTANT checking and calling I just cant seem to get any 

There must be something I'm missing!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 August 2012)

Emma86 said:



			I'm having no luck at all, even with alerts and CONSTANT checking and calling I just cant seem to get any 

There must be something I'm missing!
		
Click to expand...

I got mine by practically 'living' on the 2012 website, hitting F5 until I thought I'd go round the bend 

Tickets have been put up on the site at least three different times today.

They ARE coming up and you have to be very fast.  

Good luck! That is a given, as nobody can be refreshing the site 24/7.

Ps: Meant to also say: Have two search browsers open - one checked to _show all available sessions _(Greenwich) and the other unchecked. Sometimes the exciting orange 'select' button shows up first in one search parameter instead of the other. Sounds odd, but it helped me bag my tickets.


----------



## Lami (2 August 2012)

Also, log on and put something random, such as football or fencing in your basket, so that when you select the dressgae or sj, you dont have to retype that silly word. It saves a few valuable seconds. You can easily then remove the unwanted ticket before you proceed.

Ive noticed tickets being put up fairly late.. Between 10pm and midnight.

Good luck!!


----------



## henryhorn (2 August 2012)

I'm not allowed to say someone has just had to fly suddenly to America tomorrow due to family illness problems and was attending the two dressage finals with a friend. (Team and music I think)
You could however find me on FB sue@narramorefarm.com and I could tell you their name? 
Non profit making so hope this is permissable...poor lady's grandson born two days ago is very ill so she is flying tomorrow if possible. 
Hope TFC is feeling benevolent...


----------



## tasel (2 August 2012)

henryhorn said:



			I'm not allowed to say someone has just had to fly suddenly to America tomorrow due to family illness problems and was attending the two dressage finals with a friend. (Team and music I think)
You could however find me on FB sue@narramorefarm.com and I could tell you their name? 
Non profit making so hope this is permissable...poor lady's grandson born two days ago is very ill so she is flying tomorrow if possible. 
Hope TFC is feeling benevolent...
		
Click to expand...

Oh My... I would have loved the music one, but will be out of the country myself now...


----------



## hcm88 (2 August 2012)

TICKETS FOR TOMORROW's DRESSAGE ON SALE NOW ALL PRICE BRACKETS

Other tickets for Dressage 'currently unavailable'...don't know what that means.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

Just up - £20 SJ tickets for 4th Aug. 

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACD100ADB

Good luck!


----------



## Munchkin (3 August 2012)

I got straight into a 3 minute queue, thought ooh, promising... but nothing. Yet when I go back and search, it's still saying tickets are available.

Very annoyed as the train prices are going up and up!


----------



## Munchkin (3 August 2012)

Posted on the wrong thread - ignore me


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			I got straight into a 3 minute queue, thought ooh, promising... but nothing. Yet when I go back and search, it's still saying tickets are available.

Very annoyed as the train prices are going up and up!
		
Click to expand...

The tickets have now gone to 'zero'. It takes the software a while to catch up once the last tickets have gone. It happened to me (in June and July this year) on at least five occasions. Really annoying to be beaten to a ticket by perhaps just a few seconds, but do keep trying. 

Btw, the tickets are now coming up at all times of the day.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

wonkey_donkey said:



			I gave up trying to get tickets ages ago as too frustrating. Just come back from a week working down at the Olympics as thought if I cant see the events I may as well earn some money from it instead !!!
		
Click to expand...

I like your positive attitude. While many of us were emptying our bank balances (buying tickets), you were increasing yours. Nice one!

Good for you!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

Team Dressage Finals for 7th at only £35! QUICK!!!

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACCD10AD7


----------



## daydreamer (3 August 2012)

I tried to get one team dressage ticket more or less as soon as they became available (i have an alert on), i had it set up so i skip the code word thing which slows you down, wait time came up as 1 minute.... and i *still* didn't get a ticket!!

SJ tickets allegedly available now!


----------



## LizzieJ (3 August 2012)

How can you set it up to avoid the code word?  That is a nightmare for me, I have to ask for a new one several times cos I can't tell what it is!


----------



## daydreamer (3 August 2012)

I don't think I should tell you this as i am still waiting to get tickets!! ..... i have some dummy tickets already in my shopping basket (eg. for football as lots available!) so i have done the code word already. The equestrian tickets then get added to the shopping basket when you click on select. Remove the dummy tickets then hit request tickets.

Hasn't helped me so far though :-/

The whole system is just ridiculous.


----------



## LizzieJ (3 August 2012)

Ohhh, actually I have done that myself already!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (3 August 2012)

SJ TICKETS ON NOW!!!

Apart from the day i blummin want of course!


----------



## merlinsquest (3 August 2012)

Got 4 sj tickets for tomorrow, so excited after all my hours on the website.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (3 August 2012)

Should anyone happen to have a ticket for Sunday  that needs a home- my OH has decided he wants to come... 
And every day is there - apart from sunday.. MEN.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (4 August 2012)

I've been watching today's SJ at home, so did not see recent tickets for the Dressage (7th) until a few minutes ago (all gone).

Am posting this to re-alert everyone to the fact that ticket are appearing all day at any and every sort of time. Appreciate that a lot of you have seen them coming up at around midnight (for next day events), but stay sharp and check as often as you can.


----------



## Lynnie1 (4 August 2012)

KingfisherBlue - your right.  Looked at about 10:00 last night and got another 2tickets for todays show jumping.  Think someone posted earlier - think getting tickets should be an Olympic sport in itself!!!  FYI we are going again tomorrow and I am searching for something else to do after the show jumping.  Noticed the tennis finals went up and sold just as quick so its not just us horsie folks having trouble getting tickets.  Good luck all and dont give up


----------



## daydreamer (4 August 2012)

SJ for tomorrow up now, may be worth a try


----------



## KrujaaLass (4 August 2012)

Just tried for penthathalon for next sat, no luck again


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (4 August 2012)

Been timed out 5 times now.. grrrr
Plus it says'your wait time is under 11 minutes' then shoots up to '15 minutes or more'

GAHHHHHHH


----------



## KingfisherBlue (5 August 2012)

Jumping tickets for 6th:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACD1C0ADF

*Update: They have now gone*


----------



## LoseDrawWin (5 August 2012)

Someone bought me tickets for the Jumping tomorrow!

I have no clue what its like but can you touch the horses at any point?

Does the horse get the gold medal or the rider?


----------



## teapot (5 August 2012)

LoseDrawWin said:



			Someone bought me tickets for the Jumping tomorrow!

I have no clue what its like but can you touch the horses at any point?

Does the horse get the gold medal or the rider?
		
Click to expand...

Either you're a troll (it is the summer hols) or incredibly naive. Nope no pony patting allowed but the horses do get to stand on the podium


----------



## LoseDrawWin (5 August 2012)

Fair enough i'll just wait for Newmarket open day to pat some horses.

Do GB have a good chance of winning? whose our best rider?


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

look out for shergar, he's good


----------



## teapot (5 August 2012)

And a grey horse... I think Milton's his name


----------



## LoseDrawWin (5 August 2012)

Would have been nice to see Denman or Kauto Star do some jumping for Olympics this year.


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

I think Kauto would have loved the XC tbf


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

OK, Nick Skelton and Ben Mayer have jumped clear with Scott Brash on 4 faults  - the team are in joint second atm.  You can't get close to the horses in case you nobble them   The medals are awarded to the riders  

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/competition-format/ that explains the format and if you click on the results bit it shows you where we are atm


----------



## LoseDrawWin (5 August 2012)

Thanks Lizzie!

I understand you can't get near the horses but at Cheltenham in the morning you can touch them when they come of the lorries before they go on the sand.

Kauto Star would have loved the XC I agree and it would have been fitting to have him compete this year but have you heard of a horse called Sizing Australia? would of been nice to see him compete.


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

The Aussies could have done with some help


----------



## KingfisherBlue (7 August 2012)

SJ tickets for individual finals:

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/eventdetails?id=0000455ACD1D0AE1

May have been up a while - only just online - worth a try, but expensive at £175


----------



## DuckToller (7 August 2012)

I tried - got to the bit where it searches and counted down the minutes, but already gone.  Damn!  Trying for a friend who is desperate and I have OCD so said I would try but it's very trying...


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

had some dressage tickets selected for thursday, but someone just pipped me to them!  V sad.....


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

tickets there again for SJ - so long as you can afford £275!!!!


----------



## lara b (7 August 2012)

I just had some dressage 65 pound tickets selected but decided against it as already been to xc and felt greedy, so have a look everyone if you are after some


----------



## Munchkin (7 August 2012)

All price brackets just been on sale... And sold out... For SJ


----------



## Munchkin (7 August 2012)

£175 up now


----------



## Classic (7 August 2012)

If you are still looking for tickets keep trying. 

I tried and tried to get dressage tickets as desperately wanted to go - then last night I thought I would give it one last try and managed to get one for today!! Just got home from an absolutely amazing day watching the dressage, topped off with a gold medal!!


----------



## petsywetsy (8 August 2012)

I live near Greenwich - have tried everything to get a ticket - can't afford £175.  As a Londoner these games have cost us £2,000 - not managed to get a ticket to anything.

I did go down - saw many seats empty in the distance - only needed one - was told none available!!  Would have loved to have seen the dressage tomorrow.  A friend is going - freebie tickets - from 'someone' they know!!  Her hubbie hates dressage but wants to be seen at a horsey final.

Frustrated!  Driven crazy with helicopter noise, road closures etc.  Only upside is my lovely horse trying to cope with my sudden desire to go in circles.  Hehehehe!!!


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

The £175 tickets are back up


----------



## monte1 (8 August 2012)

just saw them..sadly , way out of our budget...gutting :-(( still plan to go up tomorrow and soak up some atmosphere though.


----------



## Freya27 (8 August 2012)

DO keep trying with tickets! I got my tickets for yesterday's dressage at gone 9pm on Monday evening!! Just keep refreshing...!


----------



## monte1 (8 August 2012)

Freya27 said:



			DO keep trying with tickets! I got my tickets for yesterday's dressage at gone 9pm on Monday evening!! Just keep refreshing...!
		
Click to expand...

yaay, well done,that is brilliant news, but, were they the really expensive ones ??  
I will keep trying, just in case )


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

Yeah that's the thing - I just can't justify £175......


----------



## blueheron (8 August 2012)

I just got one thanks to the ticket checker site!! Class B ticket, hope I get a good view! Bit out my price range but thought sod it, this isn't coming around again soon!

So excited! I'm going on my own though, bit nervous but i'm sure it'll be great


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

What site is that blueheron - or rather how does it work? I just requested two tickets, but none found


----------



## blueheron (8 August 2012)

This one: http://2012ticketchecker.com/

It's the same site as the benmarshinteractive one linked on page 2, except he moved servers.

In the list with green plus signs, scroll down to find ED004 and click the plus. This will add it to your watch list. You might find the closing ceremony already added, you can just remove that one.

Then the website will check that session every minute for you. When tickets become available, a pop up appears (and makes a sound if you tick the box at the top of the page). Then, use a different web browser to open the link, as the 2012 tickets site is heavily cached and shows old info. So I had the ticket checker running in chrome, and then opened up firefox to actually buy the ticket. 

I think I got very lucky, but i'm dead excited!

p.s hi everyone, new here but have been lurking and reading threads for a while


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

none come up at all since the £175 and £275 tickets that  appeared at 6:30 ish...have lots of refreshes running! Looks like that's it! 

Ah well, can hack the baby one out in the morning then have an armchair view!

 I gave up trying to work over this fortnight - way too distracted by the games - one of the joys of being self employed and working as and when you wish! I am going to be totally bereft after Sunday though


----------



## daydreamer (8 August 2012)

Tickets now!!!!!!

I just managed to get one


----------



## blueheron (8 August 2012)

daydreamer said:



			Tickets now!!!!!!

I just managed to get one 

Click to expand...

Congrats! I got band B earlier  What price band did you get? I'm a little envious that there's cheaper tickets now, but that said i'm so excited to be going. I only bought one for myself because my oh really isn't interested in dressage. He'd have come if it were jumping.


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

How did I miss them!! Have loads of alarms on the go!!


----------



## blueheron (8 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			How did I miss them!! Have loads of alarms on the go!!
		
Click to expand...

Try clearing the cache from your web browsers. Also try using IE, Firefox and Chrome, pick one for checking and the other for buying.


----------



## daydreamer (8 August 2012)

I got Band C, didn't even check if there were band D, i just wanted to get them requested asap!

I also had loads of alarms on the go. Sometimes different searches gave results at different times. Have you done the whole dummy tickets in shopping basket etc etc?


----------



## Milkmaid (8 August 2012)

Tickets for all bands up now!
:sitsonhands:


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

Got some!!!!!


----------



## JJ1987 (8 August 2012)

So happy I just managed to get one too!!!! Think there should be a meet up for all those that were desperately clinging on at the last minute lol. I'll be there on my own but soooooo excited


----------



## jvm100 (8 August 2012)

I just got 1 for band b too and will also be on my own!


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

mine are block 211 row 47 - ring any bells? Any good?!


----------



## JJ1987 (8 August 2012)

Trying to plan journey now........no doubt I'll either end up way too early or rushing in last minute!!!


----------



## Nicnac (8 August 2012)

Pootleperkin - you are in end grandstand, a couple of rows from top.  They are brilliant as best views over the river to the City beyond.  I was row 46 yesterday and it was fabulous.  Take binos to get close ups of riders (and to celeb spot in the breaks ) 

Wish I didn't have to work tomorrow


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

Coming from Cumbria - it starts at 12:30 - do you think it is ok to aim to arrive at the greenwich station for 11 - 11:30? Going to be pushing to get in earlier!


----------



## Nicnac (8 August 2012)

That's fine - we got to stadium at 9.45 yesterday morning and still saw 1st rider (although had been for eventing dressage so knew our way around). Its a 10 minute walk from station and you can't get lost as so many gamesmakers around pointing you in right direction (literally with great big foam pointy finger hands!)

It is seriously well-organised!


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

thank you Nicnac! We are going to head down M1 and get train from Hemelhempstead - hopefully a sensible way to do it!


----------



## blueheron (8 August 2012)

Finally the site isn't so overloaded and I can check my tickets...

Block 212, row 21. Where is that?


----------



## jvm100 (8 August 2012)

Arghhghh. Now struggling to got childcare so looked at offering the ticket back and you now can't! So frustrating


----------



## blueheron (8 August 2012)

jvm100 said:



			Arghhghh. Now struggling to got childcare so looked at offering the ticket back and you now can't! So frustrating
		
Click to expand...

It might take a while for the site to allow you to re-sell it.


----------



## JJ1987 (8 August 2012)

Pootleperkin - you're travelling from station where I live!!! If you need a space to park you're welcome to park outside my flat but it's a 5 min bus journey to train station from my place


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

JJ1987 - is it dificult to park at Hemel?


----------



## JJ1987 (8 August 2012)

Parking at station is fine.....just a bit expensive and the car park is a bit dodgy looking. There are some streets nearby that I usually park in if my mum is down with the car but they can be busy. I'm just gonna bus down from where I live in Hemel and catch train. Gutted as I'll have to pay for travel on underground to get to Greenwich as no games travel card until I get tickets from box office


----------



## jvm100 (8 August 2012)

Thanks blueheron. it says its not possible to resell as the games have started!!! Whole system is pants!


----------



## pootleperkin (8 August 2012)

I have printed our tickets off - didn't know about the games travel card....did it have to be sent out?


----------



## JJ1987 (8 August 2012)

It says you only get it when you receive your tickets :S confusing. My printer has ran out of ink so I'm gonna be on collection tomorrow!! Still trying to decide what time to leave for the train......guessing I'm gonna be queuing for underground tickets and collecting box office tickets so need to leave some time but don't want to be ridiculously early as I'm guessing there's not much to do. Are there any shops/stalls set up?


----------



## pootleperkin (9 August 2012)

just official merchandise stuff I think. What time train are you getting? I think we will just bite bullet and pay for the station car park for ease.....maybe see you there   !!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 August 2012)

Probably best  possibly just after 9am....arriving just before 10am in Euston. Hard to predict what underground is going to be like :S


----------



## pootleperkin (10 August 2012)

JJ1987 - did you have a good time? Wasn't it fab - well worth the 8 hours in the car there and back!


----------

